# Winter Rallies -Spain



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

The present Mrs Jede and I are thinking of joining an organised rally this winter in Spain, we've been full-timing for three years and usually tour on our own for the winter months.

Have any of you learned people been on one of these rallies and what are your views for and against.

many thanks
Jede


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you like clubs etc you may get on alright but I have visted a site to see a friend and it was very clickey.

Andy


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Andy,

That is probably the main minus point, any more views anyone ?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you can tolerate the potential tendency to form cliques they can be great fun. In my experience, best go at the start of the winter rather than later. Ralliers tend to start of down south, form cliques, if they havn't already done so as regualar visitors every year, and then move north together as the winter approaches Spring. By going earlier your less likely to find yourself on the outside. 

Usually if you want to do your own thing anyway it is not a problem.

You will never know if it is your scene unless you try it!

peedee


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We tried a rally for a month 5 years ago and never been on one since.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We did this from Dec 03 at Moncofa to Mar04

Moncofa start of rally thoroughly enjoyed ourselves there met 6 great friends and have kept in touch. Moved to Almerimar and hated it - the site that was. Asked CCC to move us and they did down to Albufeira which we also enjoyed meeti g friends from Moncofa again. Then to Quateira which was ok but not so enjoyable

Wehad never been on a rally and apart from stopping once at Crystal Palace for 10 days had never been on a site for longer than 4 days before

We were advised to book a month at a time for the cheaper rates

We havent been back not because of rallies but we weren't overly impressed with Spain and we had never been before. But we have since spent the summer in the Uk at the Temporary Holiday Sites and you don't have to join in

Try it. We did enjoy it but Duncan found we were away too long. Normally we do around 8 weeks

I would do it but it's too far for me to drive on my own

Huh

Carol


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

We have stewarded the rally at La Manga for the last three years. In my opinion this rally is not cliquey at all, but as in all social groupings people make friendships, after all many people have gone for several years but I have never seen people excluded. Rallies are what you make of them, you only join in with what you want to do, but you also have the support if needed of stewards and fellow ralliers. Why not give it a try?
LA MANGA RALLY


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks all, definitely diverse points of view. I think we'll ponder for awhile before making a final decision.

Thanks again for all the info

John


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi John, We have been to rallies for the last 3 years, yes sometimes clickey until you get to know people, but we enjoyed it so much the first time then went back and met lots of people we had seen the year before and now have lots of friends we keep in touch with. You only have to join in what you want to, and this year after being robbed on the way down, when we got to the rally at Tropicana everyone was so helpful that it helped take the edge off what had happened. We also went to the one at Almafra and enjoyed that for different reasons, it was very convenient for local transport, bus and tram very close and could get anywhere from there. Still prefer the one at Tropicana but thinking of trying a different one as well thisyear. Like everthing else it is personal choice....Good Luck
Margaret


----------

